# Hedgies and vacuuming?



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

So my apartment is in dire need of a good cleaning, and I wanted to vacuum all the rooms, including the room my hedgie is in. 

How do you guys normally vacuum around your hedgie? Should I wait until tonight when she's active and then put her in another room? Or is it okay to do it during the day, but still put her in another room while she sleeps? 

Thanks!!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I vacuum when I need to.  The more noise you can make around your hedgie, the better. That way they'll be used to noise and won't get scared at new/different sounds. Go about your normal routine. Pig's so used to it he sleeps right through cleaning, vacuuming, the tv, etc.


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

My hedgehogs don't seem bothered by me hoovering the house at all. They'll sleep through it or poke their noses out to see if there is the chance of a treat


----------



## JeffX (Feb 9, 2014)

Mine sleeps right through it.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

My house is so noisy with varying decibels from different animals but my hedgies have no care at all. Sleeps comfortably as if deaf lol..


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Great! Thanks for the advice! I was just worried because I've only had her for a week and didn't want to stress her out.


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

Macey is spoiled and I move her to another room when I vacuum.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

deftones said:


> Macey is spoiled and I move her to another room when I vacuum.


I do the same. I also have a quiet rechargable sweeper to pick up any food or poo that got kicked out (or flung off a wheel) during the night to keep their floor area tidy.


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

I thought for sure the Senator would freak out about the vacuum, but she acts as if she can't hear it at all. It's the cats who go crazy...


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Haha same here, I actually had my boyfriend hold her in a blanket while I vacuumed the whole apartment. He said Tansy poked her head out once, then snuggled back inside the blanket and went back to sleep. 

My dogs, on the other hand - the big one runs and hides under our sheets, while the smaller one follows it around and tries to attack it. Crazy animals! :lol:


----------

